# OpenDKIM 2.7.4 start error



## Mayhem30 (Jan 22, 2013)

I just upgraded opendkim to v2.7.4 via ports system (using the default make config) and now I'm getting this error when trying to start it.


```
localhost# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/milter-opendkim start
Starting milteropendkim.
opendkim: incompatible SSL versions (library = 0x00090811f, filter = 01000103f)
```

I really didn't want to upgrade it, but I was forced to - as I need to upgrade my server to freebsd 8.3 due to 7.4 EOL approaching in 30 days.

Any idea how to resolve it?


----------



## Mayhem30 (Jan 22, 2013)

Solved - just had to reinstall opendkim.

Not sure why but during the portupgrade process, opendkim was not compiled using the latest openssl I had installed on my server.


----------

